
Is the SP500 the Highest It's Ever Been? - cakenggt
https://is-sp500-the-highest-ever.glitch.me/?delta=5
======
simonblack
Maybe an an improved question would be "Is the SP500 the Highest its Ever Been
in terms of Uninflated Dollars?" Or maybe "... in terms of ounces of gold?"

The numbers keep increasing, but is the increase higher or lower than the
inverse of the currency decline? (If the currency declines by 5%, prices of
goods must increase by an equivalent amount to maintain the value of the
goods. You need more of something smaller to have the same final amount.)

